# Seiko Saturday



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yellow one today.......off to doncaster in a bit....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice idea shawn. i will start with this.kind of glad no-one bought it now.










then probably back to this once i get home from work.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> nice idea shawn. i will start with this.kind of glad no-one bought it now.


I almost did Jason but I got sidetracked by another Seiko project.

Going for this tomorrow I think










Anyone for else another Seiko Saturday?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Doh. :cry2: I'll see if I can fit my Seiko 5 in. 










Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the strange thing about modding your own watch, and im not sure if everyone that has done one has the same thing happen to them, but it seems not to run by the automatic movement inside, but with a sense of your own smugness........... :smoke:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

right....decided to go with this instead......


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This old thing:










HAGWE all

Dave


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going with this one today 










H..

Ps. still looking for a bezel with black insert for this if anyone has one :good: .


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just off to work so I'll play.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*Seiko SBPG001*


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko Ventura


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

This for me today;


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Good Idea!....i'll go with this flyback today


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go on then I'll play and put my 6309 7040 on.

Jason's pic, it doesn't look anywhere near as bad h34r:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll play, 6139 for me.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

the 6309


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

It's our 5 year anniversary today so i'm sporting this to please mrs Vamos (and myself!)


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It just so happens that today I'll be wearing my 007 while I'm out walking in Derbyshire.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

:kewlpics: everyone! It's great to see a Seiko day...however I think you're all over the top a little...I'm going for understated class today...










Admittedly ripped from the eBay auction as I haven't had time to photo the beauty yet


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> It just so happens that today I'll be wearing my 007 while I'm out walking in Derbyshire.


oooh! what's the bracelet on that? it looks great.

i've got mine on a rubber divers at the mo' but it's waaaay too big, i was looking for a decent black bracelet instead...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Black Panther today


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll play. The blue one today.....


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Giving this an outing today


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll play. Love this one ( would love it more if it were 5mm bigger in dia )








:good:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Old Faithful:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Orange Monster today










Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I was wearing this yesterday, in fact it's been on the wrist since last weeks Sunday thread 










However as it's the weekend I thought I better have a change so went with this


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Cant play until I go home

Chronograph Alarm


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't have a Seiko (well, not one that works anyway!)

So have gone with this again! 4 days on the trot 










Mark


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Go with one of my few left. The MM300 - class in a glass. :notworthy:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

OK, prompted me to wear this which I haven't had on for a while...


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Great thread idea Shawn mate. 

I am in SeikoLimbo at the moment... I have one being nursed back to health... my UFO...

and have this incoming brand new from the Japanese market...



















so I am down to one Seiko in spite of my recent refreshed interest...

so I'll have to settle for this baby... on my wrist now... and still as happy with it as the day I got it...

Red Monster. :good:



















Greg.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

good call.seiko quartz military style


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll play with this titanium Seiko


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

It's the Yobokies for me then.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Changed over to this one.










It has a Seiko-Epson VX42E movement.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this sammy is now my run/swim watch so it gets worn at some point almost every day and sometimes all day.










was also looking at the mm and the new spork(?) but this does the job just fine and looks good to boot.

back to the tag again for the remainder of today.

[IMG alt="th_IMG_0058-1.jpg"]http:/...363/desmondusrotundus/th_IMG_0058-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That`ll teach me not to check on the forum first, I`ve just spent the last hour trying to get a reasonable photo of the two I put on this morning at the end of which I discovered one had suddenly developed a winding fault only to find when I log on that Shawn`s decided it`s going to go all Seiko on me :taz:

Well after all that hassle you`re getting the photo so there <_<

*Seagull DF, `Chinese Airforce 1963` & Model 0437, cal. ST-19 20 Jewels*










( & yes, I know it`s crap  )

I was going to do a swap anyway so now it might as well be to a Seiko


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've had many Seiko watches over the years but I don't own a Seiko anymore :lookaround:

I think I'll have to put that right soon and get another skx 007 :wink2:

I'm wearing my *Oris Divers Date* today


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll play










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Just finished gardening, sans watch, and by happy coincidence put this on. Must take some different pictures!

Good show by the way gents


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok after messing around finding a battery to go in the A590 (the G3`s had died ) here`s what I`m wearing now...

*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels & Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










BTW I had some help taking this photo


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Alas said:


> Go with one of my few left. The MM300 - class in a glass. :notworthy:


The more of these that pop up the more I like the look of them. Quick question, can they be hand wound or are they like the Monster and can only be wound by shaking them. Presumably seeing as I have never seen one in a shop over here they are only available direct from Japan ???


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

going out for dinner tonight so put the seiko's away for today and will be wearing this.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Still wearing my Luxor and been trying it on different straps...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Still wearing my Luxor and been trying it on different straps...


Personally I think this makes a better combo Stuart :wink2:

As for me I`ve swapped to this...

*Seiko 6138-3002 21 Jewels, Made in May 1977(?)*


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my Seiko 6105 diver on a Olongapo band.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > nice idea shawn. i will start with this.kind of glad no-one bought it now.
> ...


Stunning watch and photo Gary, please could you tell me what model that is???


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

MarkDavey said:


> I'll play with this titanium Seiko


Mark that is a fab watch, which model is that?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been out on the mountain bike wearing my Seiko 6458


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> Stunning watch and photo Gary, please could you tell me what model that is???


Thanks Neal  . It's a 6138-0011 sometimes referred to as the UFO model. This one dates from February 1975.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I can`t really not post this in a Seiko thread now can I? 

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I can`t really not post this in a Seiko thread now can I?
> 
> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels*


now thats a touch of class.....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad that i have this all week then.

My newly acquired Ti Sammy


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Still wearing my Luxor and been trying it on different straps...


Simply stunning, love the twin crown style, is it a "super compressor"?

Been doing manly diy things today so wearing the Yobokies Seiko SKX031


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Go with one of my few left. The MM300 - class in a glass. :notworthy:
> ...


Hi there

Regarding your questions on the MM300. Yep - they can be hand wound and only available in Japan.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Flashharry said:


> Mark that is a fab watch, which model is that?


 Thanks Neal - I don't really have much further info on this watch except that the model no. is V732-0P00. I simply struck lucky on Ebay one evening shortly after reading Makky's thread about a similar watch - have a look here Seiko Link

Cheers, Mark


----------

